# My modest MAC collection



## ShelleyME (Feb 15, 2006)

I finally found a time where I could drag all of this stuff out to take a pic.  If my 2 yr old daughter were around, she'd try to grab for it!







Blush palette: Angel, Breath of Plum, Dame (there is a Chroma Copper pan e/s, no other place to put it)
Blush pots: Plum Foolery, Frame, Dame, Cubic, Mocha (old screw top)
CCB: Salsabelle
Cheekhue: Rythmic and Velvet Elvis 

Eyeshadow: 15-pan palette - Trax, Sweet Lust, Crystal, Cranberry, Dovefeather, Sumptuous Olive, empty (was Star Violet, I swapped it on MUA), Trax, Swish, Pink Venus, Vellum, Freshwater, Humid, Plum Dressing, Shroom.
Eyeshadow quads: 
Beau: Sugarlily, Hard to Please, Pink Like Paris, Forgery
Diana Eyes: 1 - Vex, Up-Do, Endless Love, Soulsong
Tease Me... Garcon Gray, Bistro, Pariesienne, Seedy Pearl
Palettes: 
6 eye Gem: Seedy Pearl, Crystal, Shale, Trax, Beauty Marked, Parfait Amour 
Delights 6 eye Trend: Gingersoft, Pearl of the Earth, Satin Taupe, Cinders, Gorgeous Gold, Tease n' Teal
Eyeshadow pots:  Living Pink, Falling Star, Angelcake, Beauty Markd, Era, Crimsonette,  Bronze, Gesso, Jasmine, Honesty, Sable, Deep Truth, Peridot, Little Madame (big pot)
Pigments: Cornflower, Dark Soul, Blue (Rebel Rock), Lovely Lily, Deckchair (sample)
Temptations Pigment set: Naked, Rose, Kitschmas, Teal, Blue Brown
Fluidliners: Waveline and Macroviolet






Back to front, starting from right: Media, Hipster, Tease Me, Plum Dandy, Chic, Fluid, Mahogany, O, Flitter, Viva Glam V, Fetish, Carnal, Viva Glam IV, Pink Maribu, New York Apple, Shitaki, Brave, Pervette






Studiofix: NC25
Iridescent pressed powder - Star!
4 Face Dazzle palette: CCB: Shell, 2 lipgloss: Dreamy, Mod-de-Mauve, 1 lipstick: Plumful
Seduction Lip Trend - 2 gloss: Simply Magic, Softer, 4 lipstick: Sequin, Savoy-Aire, Tempo, Plum Dandy
Lipglass: Bow Belle, Sweet Inspiration, Courting Rose, Relay Race, Light My Fire, minis- C-thru and Pop Mode
Lipglass Stains: Berry Fav, 2nd unknown (it was a sample, sticker fell off)

I realized that I forgot to include my eye and lip liners.  I will get the brushes later also


----------



## aziajs (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice collection.  I can't wait for the list.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 15, 2006)

Awh, you have such great colors there, makes me wanna steal it, all of it! ;D


----------



## Beautiful1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow Your Collection Is Sooo Awesome!


----------



## ShelleyME (Feb 16, 2006)

Thank you to all!  I updated with the colors


----------



## LuvBeMac (Feb 16, 2006)

ur collection is larger than mine


----------



## user3 (Feb 16, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## Dawn (Feb 19, 2006)

Lots of nice items!!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Some fab lipsticks you have there, among other things!


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

lovely collection!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 11, 2006)

I like your traincase...


----------



## Lisheous (Apr 20, 2006)

I love your lipstick collection.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice shadows and pretty lipsticks!  Very nice collection!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow! I don't know whether to feel better, because your collection dwarfs mine(which I was thinking was getting out of control), or worse, because I LOVE SO MANY OF THOSE COLORS AND WANNA BUY THEM!


----------



## Lisheous (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, we have the same taste, nice collection, it's what I would want to. My nine year old goes crazy over my collection too.


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 10, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 10, 2006)

You Have Very Nice Colors!!!!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 11, 2006)

Great collection!


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 18, 2006)

i love your lipsticks!!


----------



## labwom (Nov 18, 2006)

Colorful! I love your lipstick collection!


----------

